# Bindi Access



## Don & Sandy (Oct 3, 2019)

We are currently dividing our large pastures into smaller fields for rotational grazing for our sheep.  We want our Great Pyrenees to be able to go from field to field as she wants.  Any ideas on the best way to give her access?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

A jump gate. I thought I had information saved, but can't find it. I kept looking, found it!







http://www.cornerstoneacresfarm.com/greatpyrenees.htm


----------



## Don & Sandy (Oct 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> A jump gate. I thought I had information saved, but can't find it. I kept looking, found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the dog can get through but you don’t think the sheep will?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2019)

I have not personally had one, but it seems so.


----------

